# Black marble fry



## Darth (Nov 19, 2012)

Ok folks here is what F1 Marbles come out like, these are from a pair of Black marbles, the parents had only 2 colors, Black and Flesh tone.









I will post the cellos and Butterflys soon also...as you can see, not any black or any resembelance to the parents what so ever..they were black and tan.
The female had slight dragon scaling on half of her.


----------



## Darth (Nov 19, 2012)

The Male



The female


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

They look like Cambodians. I am not breeding but I like to read this section. Is it likely since they are marbles they will get more color as they mature?


----------



## Darth (Nov 19, 2012)

No the F1 will not show marble, at least I have never seen them unless a marble was crossed to a solid the f1 shows marble.
These will more than likely stay Cambo, but when I do a sibling cross I will see the Black marble again.
There has been debate on marbles here but I go by what I have seen and what I was taught..so others may have a different answer...but..I have never seen one betta yet that could read hehehe


----------



## JayM (Aug 4, 2013)

Wow, that is amazing!


----------



## Lamb (Jul 9, 2013)

I was told if you wanted to breed marble not to mix marble with marble (I think maybe you even told me that Darth! Lol.) So I mixed my grizzle with a solid irid girl, so I'll see if I get any! Can't wait to see your F2 spawn!!!!


----------



## Ilikebutterflies (May 19, 2012)

How old are the fry?


----------



## Darth (Nov 19, 2012)

11 weeks, they are at the stage when they are fully colored and take forever to get past this stage, mini bettas...haha evem the ;itt;e females will show bars and they all flare but are just mini fish and it takes them forever to get past this...hahaha


----------



## ashleylyn (Mar 30, 2013)

Very interesting! Can't wait to see f2. I love your fish... I've been quite the silent lurker for a while.


----------



## Darth (Nov 19, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## snowflake311 (Jun 19, 2013)

I am going to breeding 2 marbles together very soon. 

I found this on http://bettysplendens.com/articles/page.imp?articleid=767
"Breeding marble to marble will usually get you some dark-bodied solids, some light-bodied solids, some butterfly, and some marble."


----------



## bambijarvis (Jul 15, 2012)

snowflake311 said:


> I am going to breeding 2 marbles together very soon.
> 
> I found this on http://bettysplendens.com/articles/page.imp?articleid=767
> "Breeding marble to marble will usually get you some dark-bodied solids, some light-bodied solids, some butterfly, and some marble."


and multies and cambodians.....xD


----------

